# Best Setup for a Model 3 at Car Show



## cfickett (Apr 3, 2016)

I will be participating in an EV car show next weekend, (Annual EV event SHREWSBURY, MA JULY 21), and was interested in the best way to setup the Model 3 for viewing. Should I place the Model 3 in Valet mode? Should I setup a separate driver profile? Should I turnoff Bluetooth on my phone and use a key card? I am concerned that my driver profile my get modified by some one during the show. Thoughts?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I suggest a velvet rope and a "Please do not touch" sign.


----------



## cfickett (Apr 3, 2016)

The velvet rope is on order but I am not sure it will arrive in time?


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Valet mode. All of your private info is not viewable and stored settings can’t be changed. I believe phone key should still work in valet mode. If you want to show off the frunk which is disabled in valet mode, open it first or use the phone to open.


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

cfickett said:


> I will be participating in an EV car show next weekend, (Annual EV event SHREWSBURY, MA JULY 21), and was interested in the best way to setup the Model 3 for viewing. Should I place the Model 3 in Valet mode? Should I setup a separate driver profile? Should I turnoff Bluetooth on my phone and use a key card? I am concerned that my driver profile my get modified by some one during the show. Thoughts?


I'll be there, too. See you then.


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

I would have it setup in a 'display only' mode, Valet mode and keycard access (so no phone).

Pre-open the trunk and frunk, that way people can look, touch and sit without issues to your profile or the car.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> I suggest a velvet rope and a "Please do not touch" sign.


I can let you borrow some High Voltage barricades if you want...
https://www.globalindustrial.com/p/...arrier-set-x5-danger-high-voltage-keep-outred


----------



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I can let you borrow some High Voltage barricades if you want...
> https://www.globalindustrial.com/p/...arrier-set-x5-danger-high-voltage-keep-outred


Wait, they only _say_ "High Voltage" - I was hoping for something a little more...energetic...


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Runt8 said:


> Wait, they only _say_ "High Voltage" - I was hoping for something a little more...energetic...


I'm sure I can rig something up


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

cfickett said:


> I will be participating in an EV car show next weekend, (Annual EV event SHREWSBURY, MA JULY 21), and was interested in the best way to setup the Model 3 for viewing. Should I place the Model 3 in Valet mode? Should I setup a separate driver profile? Should I turnoff Bluetooth on my phone and use a key card? I am concerned that my driver profile my get modified by some one during the show. Thoughts?


I would create a new Driver Profile so they won't change any of the settings associated with your profile. After the show it will take all of 5 or 6 minutes to run through the settings and make sure they are where you want them. If the car is in Valet Mode the car is half disabled and won't provide the same experience. I would make sure no one could accidentally drive it away or run over someone since your phone was nearby. I think you need to disable "Phone as Key".

I would be more worried about whether someone had grease, milkshake, melted chocolate, etc. than they might change a setting. So I assume someone will be monitoring the guests to some degree.


----------

